

The Myth of the Design Studio Turned Product Company - justhw
https://medium.com/leadership-journal/fceb670aa74a

======
justhw
Here's a rebuttal [http://unicornfree.com/2013/37signals-isnt-mythical-youre-
no...](http://unicornfree.com/2013/37signals-isnt-mythical-youre-not-paying-
attention)

